# Amateur Imperial Fists



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

*Imperial Fists Strike Force Plog*

Hi so I've decided to make myself a Plog to keep myself on task with my Imperial Fist Strike Force I am trying to put together. I wont bore you with lots of fluffy details etc because I know what you all really want is pictures.

Please, please, please continue to provide me with cc if it wasn't for you I would still have even more boring bases, no red aquilas and an Ironclad with an even worse Seismic Hammer. I'm not the best painter/converter in the world, in fact I'm towards the lower end of the scale, it's other peoples genius given to me over Heresy that makes my models tabletop worthy haha.

Group shot so far:










*Completed*

Tactical Squad 'Rexle'










Ironclad Dreadnought 'Reiss'










Drop Pod 'The Screamer'



















*Assembled but Unpainted*

Chaplain 'Tarasov'

Chapter Master 'Vladimir Pugh'

Tactical Squad 'Gergio'

*Not Yet Bought*

2 Rhino's for each Tactical Squad

Assault Squad 'Dimitri'

Sternguard Squad 'Anders'

Predator 'Steiner'

Predator 'Matir'

Vindicator 'Filps'


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The paint looks pretty thick to me, make sure to water your paints down (if you did you may need to water them down further). Did you use any washes? The yellow isn't too bad, but the red helmet looks very blotchy tbh. 

That being said, the drop-pod yellow is looking smooth. I think you need a bit of colour to break up the yellow a bit though. Same could be said for the marines too.

Keep up the progress, be sure to show us whatever else you get done.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> The paint looks pretty thick to me, make sure to water your paints down (if you did you may need to water them down further). Did you use any washes? The yellow isn't too bad, but the red helmet looks very blotchy tbh.
> 
> That being said, the drop-pod yellow is looking smooth. I think you need a bit of colour to break up the yellow a bit though. Same could be said for the marines too.
> 
> Keep up the progress, be sure to show us whatever else you get done.


I do water down my paints but I think you're right they need to be watered down a bit more hehe. I use Gryphonne Sepia wash yes.

The helmet doesn't look anything like the picture shows that really is the poor quality of my phone camera.

I get what you mean about breaking up the yellow, I try to do that with the black but I'm unsure what other colour I could bring in.

Thanks I will do, the Pod already has more added to it, I'll take more photos in a few days.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking forward to them bud :victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Digg40k said:


> I get what you mean about breaking up the yellow, I try to do that with the black but I'm unsure what other colour I could bring in.
> .



You have made a really good start with these. I would however suggest using more of the black and red to pick out details. Red aquillas on the chests for example would continue your existing scheme whilst adding a little more diversity. You might also consider adding some silver chips and scratches to areas of their armour to get add battle damage and further break up the yellow. 

I'm not really sold on the hammer/leg/arm, the surface pointing forwards is completely flat and undetailed, tbh it's the base of a model's foot the sculpter probabley didn't expect anyone ot be looking at it, but because of the way you have used it you can't help but notice the big yellow crucifix. Also your multimelta is positioned in such a way that he'll risk shooting his own hammer if he fired it. 

The easiest way i can see fo fixing this is to add a little plasticard between the arm and the multimelta to raise it a little more, even a couple of mm will give it a clearer shot. I would also see if i could get ahold of a fist circle icon from forge world or a bits website and add it to the flat are on the top of your hammer just to break the surface up a little.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> You have made a really good start with these. I would however suggest using more of the black and red to pick out details. Red aquillas on the chests for example would continue your existing scheme whilst adding a little more diversity. You might also consider adding some silver chips and scratches to areas of their armour to get add battle damage and further break up the yellow.
> 
> I'm not really sold on the hammer/leg/arm, the surface pointing forwards is completely flat and undetailed, tbh it's the base of a model's foot the sculpter probabley didn't expect anyone ot be looking at it, but because of the way you have used it you can't help but notice the big yellow crucifix. Also your multimelta is positioned in such a way that he'll risk shooting his own hammer if he fired it.
> 
> The easiest way i can see fo fixing this is to add a little plasticard between the arm and the multimelta to raise it a little more, even a couple of mm will give it a clearer shot. I would also see if i could get ahold of a fist circle icon from forge world or a bits website and add it to the flat are on the top of your hammer just to break the surface up a little.


The yellow areas actually do have silver chips and scars although not in a huge amount. The red aquila actually sounds like a really cool idea I think I might get that done. After I saw your comment I knew I had seen that kind of thing somewhere and it turns out it was in Index Astartes II.

I get what you mean about the unmarked "foot" of the hamme I've made. I was thinking though wouldn't a hammer be just like that flat without any real details? It's going to be smashing into a lot of things, not much would be able to stand the impact day in day out.

As for the Multi-Melta I hear you but I did check that it would have a clear shot over the hammer before attaching it, you might be right that a few more mm would be preferable but still.

I'm thinking perhaps instead of getting an item or medallion of some kind to put on the hammers flat unadorned front perhaps I could try a bit of freehand writing. Dorn or something of that like might have the desired affect of breaking up the flat surface. What do you think?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Red or whtie aquila would be cool, as would green eye lenses to break up the red in the helmet.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Update on my Drop Pod as I've cleaned up the doors a bit more and also added all of the harnessing which felt like a redundant job considering it's for a Dreadnought oh well. 




























I also have a new picture of some members of the Tactical Squad with brand spanking red aquilas. You were right it does look much better. I couldn't get an individual shot of them as my camera isn't good enough however you can see them nicely in this group shot. I think perhaps they need to be highlighted a little bit more to bring out the brightness.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I love your drop pod although maybe to break up the yellow a bit further try and paint some scorching onto it? Gives it that re usable look


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ratvan said:


> I love your drop pod although maybe to break up the yellow a bit further try and paint some scorching onto it? Gives it that re usable look


Thanks! I do intend to put some scorching on it but I was going to wait until the whole model is assembled before I make choices as to where to put it. Also I have to learn how to paint scorching. :laugh:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah that would make sense lol, try out your scorching on some old bulk heads or scenery first, you can always hide that


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

1. You have a good base for your models but that is all you need to have.
2. You need to add more colors toyour model, the Aquilla would be one place you could do it, the grill on the face mask another. YOu do not need to add a lot, just enough to break up the sea of yellow you have going on.
3. Your black is too black, I would use this area to practice highlighting and build up some definition to the black areas. The trim on the shoulders look unfinished because of this. Black is one of those colors you figure would be easy to do but in reality is a total PITA.
4. The red on the helmet seems to be lacking definition as well.
5. Shading washes seem (imho) to work out better if they are Mud or Black (or a mix). You can add the Sepia to the mix later if you are wanting some subtle blends in there.
6. Get some Dullcoat or Matte finish clearcoat, this is just my opinion but glossy models look like crap. You can use the effect in some places but to just finish an entire model in it to me obscures more details then adding any type of realism.

Now it seems like a lot of bad stuff, but in honesty you have a great base and I really do not see to much evidence of the paint being too thick (maybe the red). You have the basics down and with yellow that is some of the hardest stuff to do. These guys are going to look awesome when you finally finish the entire squad up!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> 1. You have a good base for your models but that is all you need to have.
> 2. You need to add more colors toyour model, the Aquilla would be one place you could do it, the grill on the face mask another. YOu do not need to add a lot, just enough to break up the sea of yellow you have going on.
> 3. Your black is too black, I would use this area to practice highlighting and build up some definition to the black areas. The trim on the shoulders look unfinished because of this. Black is one of those colors you figure would be easy to do but in reality is a total PITA.
> 4. The red on the helmet seems to be lacking definition as well.
> ...


I don't understand your first point that is all I need to have for what?

I've added new pictures for the aquilas with some colour I totally agree with you, the helmet vents might be a good idea too actually, black I guess.

How do I paint black? I really have no idea on that I'll admit all it is, is Chaos Black.

That is the picture quality and also the fact that the gloss is shit.

I have mud wash I'll give that a go with them.

Where do I get the matt finish? GW didn't have any in the paint pot instead they just had a spray is this the only way to get it? Also, will it work now that I've glossed them?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes if you spray a matt on gloss it will dull it down. The spray from gw is a matt one. Testors dullcoate is the best matt varnish, though i'm not sure if you can get it in the UK. I too think matt looks much better than gloss, personally if i don't have matt then i don't varnish. 

As to painting black a simple highlight with grey will make it look much better. What you'd want to do is some edge highlighting, to give the black some depth. The easiest way to do this would be using codex grey. Apply it with the brush at a 45 degree angle, you want to be using the flat of the brush not the tip. Then you can just follow the curve of the outer edge of the shoulder pads and fist symbol. 

Paint your bases! I can't stress this enough. Give the sand a basecoat of dark brown then a few drybrushes of a lighter colour. Paint the rims too, either black or a dark brown. This will dramatically improve the look of the models and make them look more finished. 

Keep going though, you're off to a fine start and have the basic down pat.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno what I was trying to say, that was precoffee, ignore bullet 1 lol.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Rems said:


> Yes if you spray a matt on gloss it will dull it down. The spray from gw is a matt one. Testors dullcoate is the best matt varnish, though i'm not sure if you can get it in the UK. I too think matt looks much better than gloss, personally if i don't have matt then i don't varnish.
> 
> As to painting black a simple highlight with grey will make it look much better. What you'd want to do is some edge highlighting, to give the black some depth. The easiest way to do this would be using codex grey. Apply it with the brush at a 45 degree angle, you want to be using the flat of the brush not the tip. Then you can just follow the curve of the outer edge of the shoulder pads and fist symbol.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll be getting myself some Codex Grey next time I'm at GW.

I'm on the bases too. Just going to wash them with Devlan then dry brush some lighter shades and black the rims.



djinn24 said:


> I dunno what I was trying to say, that was precoffee, ignore bullet 1 lol.


Hahaha fair enough mate.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

So I took onboard more of your good points everyone and I've coloured and highlighted the bases the mini's are on. I've also tried my best at a bit of freehand for the first time on the Dreadnoughts hammer in order to break it up a bit. Tell me what you think. And also, in your opinion is the Dreadnought a viable model to play with as a conversion for an Ironclad?










P.S. Sorry admins for the double post. :shok:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I could see is maybe thicken up the head on the hammer part a bit. Otherwise I know I would not have an issue with it and most judges should not either. From a distance they do look better. Hard to tell without close up shots but all in all liking these much more now, less a field of daisies and more kicking your flipping ass. Almost look like angry marines to me . Good work!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Only thing I could see is maybe thicken up the head on the hammer part a bit. Otherwise I know I would not have an issue with it and most judges should not either. From a distance they do look better. Hard to tell without close up shots but all in all liking these much more now, less a field of daisies and more kicking your flipping ass. Almost look like angry marines to me . Good work!


Hmm I'm not sure what I would use to thicken the head up. I'm a novice in both green stuff and plasticard lol. But then lets face it, I'm a novice in everything really haha.

I'm glad you think they look better from a distance, I'm hoping it's because the camera I'm using is able to focus more at that distance rather than they're so far away you can't see the crappy paint job!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok I've completed and added pictures of 'The Screamer' and also turned this more into a Plod than it was before.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Any constructive criticism is very welcome especially on the Drop Pod as it is the most recent thing I have completed since I started the hobby up again thanks.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would add a bit of wash to the armor plates and maybe around the rivets. Break the yellow up a bit. Looking good though so far, yellow is a rough color to paint. Inside looks good. Word of advice, when you add pics, add them to the bottom of the post, I and many others hate playing hide and go seek for pics.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I would add a bit of wash to the armor plates and maybe around the rivets. Break the yellow up a bit. Looking good though so far, yellow is a rough color to paint. Inside looks good. Word of advice, when you add pics, add them to the bottom of the post, I and many others hate playing hide and go seek for pics.


Hmm I think you might be right, I started initially doing that but found it too difficult to manipulate the washes on the rivets in particular. Maybe I'll go back and try again.

I'm finding it a lot of fun to paint yellow, I'm not the best painter, infact I have very little experience but I wanted to jump in at the deep end haha.

Reposted the pics here as you said, cheers mate.

Group Shot










Tactical Squad 'Rexle'










Ironclad Dreadnought 'Reiss'










Drop Pod 'The Screamer'


----------



## furioso-prime (Jun 30, 2011)

damn good for an amateur. Ijust love the sons of dorn being a black templar player myself, i give you props. very nice work. remember the fists wear yellow to send a message.... we are not afraid!

Imperitor Vult


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Furioso, damn right they're not afraid, they walk around on a battlefield in hi-vis! 

He's a wip pic of my Chapter Master model.


----------

